# Site General > Off-topic Cafe > Creative Corner >  Snake henna

## Mindibun

Ok, so it's not really henna. I know black henna = bad. This is something fruit-derived. I don't know exactly what. 

Anyway, my roomy and I were doodling and playing around with henna and we came up with this one for me. 



Nothing fancy; just the way I like it.  :Cool: 


And before anyone asks, that piercing is pretty much healed. The redness is scar tissue.  :Good Job:

----------


## Ginevive

It's a nice symbol  :Smile:  Are you planning on getting it permanently tattooed?

----------


## Mindibun

> It's a nice symbol  Are you planning on getting it permanently tattooed?


Thank you, but no, it won't be permanent. I'm still debating over my rabbit tattoo. I took it to an artist to have him draw something up, but unfortunately the guy who offered to help me was pretty much a jerk. So I won't be going back. I do NOT want him putting needles to my skin.

----------


## Patrick Long

is that two dermal anchors, or just a surface?

----------


## Mindibun

> is that two dermal anchors, or just a surface?


Either I'm having dejavou (sp?) or you've asked me this before ...  :Confused: 

Anyway, it's a surface. I don't like the fact that I can't remove a dermal anchor so I opted for the surface piercing. It's been months and it's healed pretty cleanly and has not migrated. Just some scar tissue formed.

----------


## Patrick Long

Oh yeah... I did ask you this before didnt I. I remember now reading your answer! LOL

----------


## FIEND_FO_LYFE

yeah dermals suck lol
my friend took hers out on the back of her neck and now she has some rad :cens0r: scars lol

----------


## blackcrystal22

AGH that looks so painful. D:

I like the pretty snake tattoo!

Stupid spammer bots.

----------


## FIEND_FO_LYFE

haha u got any other piercings?
i want my septum done, i only have snake bites, and 5/8 plugs.

----------


## Schlyne

Blast.  I should have taken pictures last week.  I have a ball python henna on my right upper arm, but it's really faded now.  I still have the remnants of a dragon henna on my left arm as well.

----------

